# good area for cottontails?



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone knew a good area for cottontail hunting.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I hear there are a lot of Rabbits out near Delta.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Last year the rabbits had a tough year with some kind of massive die off. Everywhere in the state got hammered! You'll find more jacks than cottons out by Delta. For cottons, the Uinta Basin usually holds really good numbers, but once again, they are way down because of the die off.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Theekillerbee said:


> Last year the rabbits had a tough year with some kind of massive die off. Everywhere in the state got hammered! You'll find more jacks than cottons out by Delta. For cottons, the Uinta Basin usually holds really good numbers, but once again, they are way down because of the die off.


Good info here.
I spend a lot of time hunting rabbits, and the areas that are usually good are pretty sad for rabbit populations. You may want to wait until next year to start looking very hard, hopefully the population will recover a bit


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Or just drive out into the desert and find a wash and start walking. In all likelihood, you may not see much, but it beats the heck out of sitting around doing nothing! 

You may find some in the mountains as well. Get up high enough, and you may see some snowshoe hares too.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I still contend there are a lot of "Rabbits" out in Delta....I don't care what any of you say. :mrgreen:


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

There are more cottontails than you can shake a stick at in the Book Cliffs from Price to Green River. However, if you want to avoid trespassing, I would head closer to Green River.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

sittingbull said:


> There are more cottontails than you can shake a stick at in the Book Cliffs from Price to Green River. However, if you want to avoid trespassing, I would head closer to Green River.


 :lol: I'd like to see a nutty old codger shaking a stick at a bunny :lol:


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

The Delta Rabbits are plentiful. None in Carbon or Emery County. 8)


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks! Sounds like Delta's the place to be!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> BIGBEAN said:
> 
> 
> > The Delta Rabbits are plentiful. None in Carbon or Emery County. 8)
> ...


Finally, someone other than Bigbean gets it. :mrgreen:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

NHS said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> > BIGBEAN said:
> ...


I got it, So how are those Delta Rabbits doing this year?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Saw a few last night out by Stockton when Chaser and I went out looking for doves...
Not enough to make it worth my time though


----------

